# Can any other trade other then infantry and medic be in a jump company?



## typhoon85 (2 Jun 2003)

Can any other trade other then infantry and medic be in a jump company?


And what type of cap badge is this paratrooper wearing? The one closest to the camera.(with glasses on)


----------



## Grunt_031 (2 Jun 2003)

While there are a number of jump positions within the Batallion there are actually very few other trades within a Jump Company. In our Jump Company (3VP) there is the Company Signallar (Sigs) and when qualified the Coy Clerk (ADMIN). In the picture, it was actually Combat Support Company, which there are para positions in RECCE, DFS and SIG Platoons. The man to the right is a Sigs Memeber. Other para positions in the batallion are the Riggers. There is a couple of Medic positions in 1 Fd Amb to cover off the Para Coy tasks, but they are a seperate unit and not counted in the units nominal role.


----------



## McG (3 Jun 2003)

You will also find that many other units within a Bde will maintain unofficial Jump Platoons/Troops so that they will be able to support the Infantry when required.  This fact is certainly true of the Engineers.


----------



## typhoon85 (3 Jun 2003)

thank for your answers. When you say he is a sigs memeber do you mean he is signal operator grunt_031? Sorry for such a newbie question. Im still not in the regular force for another 3 days.


----------



## Grunt_031 (3 Jun 2003)

I can‘t remember if that particular individual is a radio operator, but that is just one of the sig trades that we have in Sigs Platoon.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jun 2003)

Coy Clerk is not ADMIN - he wears the LOG badge - the Admin and Logistics branches were amalgamated a few years ago.


----------



## SNoseworthy (3 Jun 2003)

The guy with the glasses is Signals. I know the ugly signals badge anywhere, lol.


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jun 2003)

Grunt_031‘s answer is the same for 3 RCR Para as well...they have clerks, sigs, mechanics, and riggers wearing maroon berets. A PA and 2 medics from 2 FD Amb who work at the 3 RCR UMS are full time jumpers.


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Jun 2003)

As McG stated Sapper‘s jump and also the Sapper‘s
jump in with the heaviest load‘s along side with the mortor platoon‘s as all have to jump and carry thier weapon‘s and exsplosive‘s.

 McG. you in 1 C.E.R.?


----------

